# Footage from last weeks hunts!



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoy boys, the producing isn't nothing to brag about but the decoying wasn't too shabby! :thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Insane


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice guys... That kind of shooting will loosen your shoulder up.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great vid thanks for sharing it....... you laid the pipe to them pretty good.... Nice to have the 50 limit I am sure........... :beer:


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Incredible stuff! Is it march yet?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Heck ya man! Glad to be a part of it! Was a great 5 days! I am still Banging away! It has been a long time since I have posted here!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I wish I was there with you XFactor, I have more bullets to burn! :bop: :bop:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Throw this back up to get everyones blood going a bit! Cant wait for them to push north. :beer:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a boner now. I have to wait for April Sasatchewan season :evil:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

We'll do our best to shoot em up your way!!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Amazing! :sniper:


----------

